# Mooning the cog



## hammer (Nov 15, 2007)

Anybody here ever heard of this?

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14602221/detail.html


----------



## hiroto (Nov 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> Anybody here ever heard of this?
> 
> http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14602221/detail.html



When I saw your title, I thought the story is about skiers mooning the Cog Ski Train.


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2007)

Methinks some people are lacking in a sense of humor.... :roll:


----------



## hammer (Nov 15, 2007)

severine said:


> Methinks some people are lacking in a sense of humor.... :roll:


The hikers mooning the cog or the cog riders? :wink:


----------



## severine (Nov 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> The hikers mooning the cog or the cog riders? :wink:


The cog riders.   I know I would have LMAO if I had seen that while riding the cog! :lol:


----------



## hammer (Nov 15, 2007)

severine said:


> The cog riders.   I know I would have LMAO if I had seen that while riding the cog! :lol:


Same here...seems like the cog tourists are a bit uptight... :roll:


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 15, 2007)

hammer said:


> Same here...seems like the cog tourists are a bit uptight... :roll:



If they weren't they would be hiking up! :lol:


----------



## MichaelJ (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a long and complicated story. Parents taking their kids up the cog don't like the moonscape, as do some folk. Others laugh it off, and the stories go that the engineers would throw coal back at the hikers.

The hikers are generally mooning the cog because it's a nasty, disgusting polluter belching enormous black clouds of coal smoke into the ski. It has since also become AT through-hiker tradition.

The cog has been building a new engine that's, I believe, biodiesel-fueled, so hopefully once that's in service they can copy it and get all the coal engines off the tracks. But it's still going to take time and until then, there will be sideways-smiling protesters.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 15, 2007)

Federal offense, huh?

I needed a good laugh.


----------



## Skier75 (Nov 15, 2007)

I can't believe that's a Federal offense! Man talk about uptight, like that should be a Federal offense! Just because it on National Forest Land? What's next?

I think it's pretty funny, that's a tradition on Peaks Island in Maine. When the Ferry boat leaves the dock, there's always a bunch of kids standing on the pylons near the dock, saluting the Ferry as it leaves.


----------



## severine (Nov 16, 2007)

MichaelJ said:


> The hikers are generally mooning the cog because it's a nasty, disgusting polluter belching enormous black clouds of coal smoke into the ski. It has since also become AT through-hiker tradition.
> 
> The cog has been building a new engine that's, I believe, biodiesel-fueled, so hopefully once that's in service they can copy it and get all the coal engines off the tracks. But it's still going to take time and until then, there will be sideways-smiling protesters.


It's a fairly dirty affair to ride it, too.  We went on it on our honeymoon and I was covered in soot afterwards.


----------



## JimG. (Nov 16, 2007)

Skier75 said:


> I can't believe that's a Federal offense! Man talk about uptight, like that should be a Federal offense! Just because it on National Forest Land? What's next?
> 
> I think it's pretty funny, that's a tradition on Peaks Island in Maine. When the Ferry boat leaves the dock, there's always a bunch of kids standing on the pylons near the dock, saluting the Ferry as it leaves.



Heh!

Perhaps it offends the moose. Or the trees.


----------



## tjd (Jan 7, 2008)

A friends website says it all...  http://moonthecog.org/


----------

